# Worried - 16wks pregnant with twins



## johope (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi,

I'm 16wks pregnant with twins.  Had a scan last week and they both seemed to be doing fine. I am absolutely thrilled we are expecting twins and am terrified of anything going wrong.
...every little pain terrifies me.  I've had terrible all day sickness and feel constantly exhausted.  I also have lower back pain and feel cramps when I turn in bed.  I get aches when walking. My midwife seems to think this is related to ligaments stretching but I feel worried cause none of my friends have experienced this so early on in pregnancy. I've been signed off work for the past 8wks owing to the sickness - i'm a secondary school teacher and couldn't cope just now.
I have also been constipated and last night after doing a number 2 there was bright red blood on the toilet paper.  This terrified me and I spent the next hour or so in a state of panic that it was the start of a miscarriage.
Our twins are identical and at the moment the sonographer is unsure whether they could be monoamniotic - no dividing membrane could be seen on the scan.  This is also worrying me.
I'm sorry to be such a moan.  We have been trying for over three years and our little miracles were eventually conceived naturally.  I'm so scared of losing them.
I'd be so grateful for any thoughts on the abdominal and back aches and pains and the bleeding after no 2.

Thank you

Jo x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I too feel it is a ligament problem, I too had these pains and they were agony.

It sounds as though the red blood may have been due to you being slightly constipated and straining, which may have caused a tiny amount of trauma. If you feel the blood was vaginal rather than rectal, you need to speak to your GP .

Take care x


----------



## johope (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks to everyone who pm'd me.  The support was so appreciated.  I'm feeling much better now.

Jo x


----------

